# We Each Choose



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I wrote this small little essay type message. It is kind of like a writer I read but I didn't copy anything from theirs. I made this one up. It is based on many of their sayings. I think these thoughts are an acceptional keys to helping our negativity and low self-esteem.

_We Each Choose...

We each make a choice on a daily basis. We choose either to be calm or to be angry, to be sad or to be happy. It is not someone else's problem if we feel a certain way. If someone is mad at us because we made a minor mistake, it is not our problem. It is their's. For they choose to feel angry. We also choose to feel whatever way we decide. In turn, we should not blame others for how we feel since we make up our own mind how to feel. Don't connect your feelings with someone else's problem. Feel whatever way you want without blaming them. When you realize you have the choice, things will be better-for you and for them.

S.M. 2006_


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

That was good


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Mystic Pencil (Mar 6, 2006)

Anxiety75 said:


> I wrote this small little essay type message. It is kind of like a writer I read but I didn't copy anything from theirs. I made this one up. It is based on many of their sayings. I think these thoughts are an acceptional keys to helping our negativity and low self-esteem.
> 
> _We Each Choose...
> 
> ...


Hello Anxiety75=) *hugs the genius*
This was beautiful. So eloquent. So pure.
Wow=)
I was feeling guilty on blowing up today. I don't anymore. I guess I really did have to let emotion out because that's what kills us people with SA.
You were so right for posting that. Very special thank you sweetie=)

Hugs U Tight
Mystic
:hide


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

You're very welcome. I am about to post another one.


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

Anxiety75- Great writing. Looking forward to your next post.


----------



## Myself (Dec 27, 2004)

Well written, Anxiety75.



> Looking forward to your next post.


Me too.


----------

